

Ask HN: What Eclipse plugins do you use? - daveoh

Recently at work someone has suggested using the PMD plugin to analyse our code quality. I started to think about what other plugins people are using, that might also help our development process.
======
jaz
I'm using the Eclipse color theme plugin[1]. Changing the color theme from the
default white to Zenburn made writing code for several hours easier on my
eyes.

[1] <http://marketplace.eclipse.org/content/eclipse-color-theme>

------
bostonvaulter2
We use the pmd plugin more on our jenkins build side.

Personally I've been looking for a good vim emulation plugin, I'm trying out
Viable right now. There's also a plugin I used to use that would not let you
use the menu for anything that has a shortcut key, that was nice for getting
used to eclipse.

------
teemrap
I haven't tried PMD yet but recently come across 'findBugs' plugin and it
seems to solve my current purpose. Other than that JavaDecompiler plugin
sometimes comes in handy.

------
runT1ME
VRapper is fantastic! And I use the Scala plugin, of course.

